# H&R Sport Springs installed?Before and After pics



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

*H&R Sport Springs installed—Before and After pics*

H&R Sport Springs. I'm loving the new ride height.


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

Are those DWS tires? I see they're contis. Do you like? I just ordered a set to get on this week. Did you go with cup kit or just springs? How is ride quality? Ride height looks great! Are your CA's still level with sport springs?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks. The tires are Conti Extreme Contact DW. I didn't go with the DWS because I didn't need any cold weather compatibility. 
Also I just went with the H&R Sport springs and used the stock shocks. The ride feels great so far, much stiffer around corners and also during acceleration. I'll get an alignment in a couple of weeks but so far everything seems level :thumbup:.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Looks much better:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

looks good, how does if feel going over bumps


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Props to the goal anthracites!  Mine isn't lowered, but oh well.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys :thumbup:. This is the first time I've done anything like this to a car and I can see how addictive it can be. 

@logoris
Going over bumps really feels about the same as stock. Not harsh at all, possibly even a little more "bouncy" but nothing annoying.

@bward584
Yeah I dig the anthracites! Nice pic.


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Gunbu said:


> H&R Sport Springs. I'm loving the new ride height.


Looks great man. Considering those myself. 1.6"-ish lower right?



IB4TLFTW said:


> Are those DWS tires? I see they're contis. Do you like? I just ordered a set to get on this week. Did you go with cup kit or just springs? How is ride quality? Ride height looks great! Are your CA's still level with sport springs?


Keep posted on the DWS! I'd live to know their handling


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

will do, either going on wed or thur.


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

The drop (according to H&R) is 1.4" in the front and 1.3" in the back. 
But I've had some friends say "wow you dropped it a few inches huh?" . 

Here's a link to the stuff H&R makes for the MKVI golf. 

http://www.hrsprings.com/scripts/ap...10&ModelID=1064&q=2010 | Volkswagen | Golf VI 

The suggested retail prices there are way high, you can find the sport springs closer to the $200 mark.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great! I have always been a fan of Anthracite Goals.


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Makes me want to hurry up and get mine installed on the Jetta, I so need to get rid of 4x4 status..LOL :beer: Props on the wheel choice looks sweet!


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

intanetfreak said:


> Keep posted on the DWS! I'd live to know their handling


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5254301-Conti-dws-review&p=77968665#post77968665


----------

